# Finding reviews of rv caravan companies



## Rvdelta (Jul 11, 2014)

How do I get reviews about rv caravan companies ? I received an interesting catalog from Adventure Caravans ,Livingston ,tx. Has anyone used them ? Any similar operations ?  Private responses welcomed


----------



## LEN (Jul 13, 2014)

We are looking but this is one I do not know. We never use a caravan company. The only one I might use is for Mexico but the US and Canada are EZ without. For instance going to Alaska we met people on the way heading our same direction and had a loose caravan with no itinerary just a where to go.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Jul 13, 2014)

I am with Len on this.  Mexico yes but we will never go there.  We went to Alaska in 04 and were with or met most campers all along the way.  going on your own gives you the freedom to explore.


----------



## pigpen (Oct 6, 2014)

I am a wagon master fro a Mexico RV Caravan company. You should not be wary of visiting Mexico in a Caravan


----------

